# Bacon Shrimp Ceviche



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Dropped my brother and his family off Sunday morning early at the airport to head back to Equador. Decided I would try to make a dish we enjoyed with them when we visited Equador awhile back. Hopefully they will stay safe there. Did some research on ceviche and a good friend 

 bmudd14474
 shared his recipe. I figured I would give it a Peachey twist.
Typical ceviche is raw fish cured in lime juice but wasn’t sure about that so used cooked shrimp. Soaked them in lime and lemon juice with some minced garlic. Decided I would grill a few and leave a few plain.

Here’s what I’m headed to the smoker with.






There is just something I like about cooking after some good burger grease on the grates so I had to do some burgers first.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bacon to!





	

		
			
		

		
	
And then the veggies.









	

		
			
		

		
	
 And the spread.













	

		
			
		

		
	
 My bowl 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wow that was good stuff.
I didn’t grill everything because my daughters thought that wouldn’t be as good. Guess what they were digging into more of? Yup the grilled.
Defiantly going to have to make some grilled guacamole soon.
Thanks for looking and happy smoking.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

Holy smokes Bruh! That looks bomb. Strong work right there. Putting a twist on a traditional dish. I like the outside the box thinking as well as the use of the stick burner bbq.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow Epic!!, I'll have to look into this Ceviche stuff


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Holy smokes Bruh! That looks bomb. Strong work right there. Putting a twist on a traditional dish. I like the outside the box thinking as well as the use of the stick burner bbq.


Thanks Flatbroke. It’s amazing the awesome dishes that can be created with simple little twist and good ingredients.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Wow Epic!!, I'll have to look into this Ceviche stuff


Thanks for the kind words Dan. Definitely something worth trying.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks Flatbroke. It’s amazing the awesome dishes that can be created with simple little twist and good ingredients.


Way to lead the way by example! Props


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Way to lead the way by example! Props


In adversity it feels right to get back to the good old basics. Apple pie, hot dogs, baseball and the national anthem sounds good! Ceviche wasn’t bad either.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

And Incase anyone is wondering my brother and family made it back to Equador and are currently 2 days into there 14 day quarantine


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> In adversity it feels right to get back to the good old basics. Apple pie, hot dogs, baseball and the national anthem sounds good! Ceviche wasn’t bad either.


 Merica!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Merica!


God bless America from sea to shining sea!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 28, 2020)

I do love me some Ceviche, and yours looks awesome!

Dave


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I do love me some Ceviche, and yours looks awesome!
> 
> Dave


Thank you! I told my nephew that he needs to start making it with bacon in Equador . I sent him home with all the necessities to cure his own bacon.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 28, 2020)

Never heard of it but I wish you would have invited me over for that meal.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm with farmer, never heard of it either but sure looks good! Proud to be an American...especially at your table.  Very nice

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Never heard of it but I wish you would have invited me over for that meal.


You are always welcome at my table PC


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm with farmer, never heard of it either but sure looks good! Proud to be an American...especially at your table.  Very nice
> 
> Ryan


Thank you fellow smoker.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 28, 2020)

never heard of it either but sure looks like a tasty meal.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 28, 2020)

Should have mentioned...congrats on your tri-fecta on the carousel , that's awesome! Also ingenious on how to keep the vegans away...do vegetables after bacon and burgers

Ryan


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> never heard of it either but sure looks like a tasty meal.


There are lots of recipes online. I basically pulled a few together and added the grilled part to my liking. Bacon definitely adds a nice touch as usual. Thanks for the like.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Should have mentioned...congrats on your tri-fecta on the carousel , that's awesome! Also ingenious on how to keep the vegans away...do vegetables after bacon and burgers
> 
> Ryan


I park the vegans on the other side of the creek no place for them here. Lol
Thanks for the congratulations. Didn’t intend to blast post tonight but just finally took the time for a few post.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 28, 2020)

All hail the triple crown


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> All hail the triple crown


This is hard on my humble spirit. Just wanted to share a few simple good times.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 28, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Wow Epic!!, I'll have to look into this Ceviche stuff


I Love Ceviche done right with fresh fish.
Here ya go Dan..
https://foodcrumbles.com/ceviche-science-of-cooking-fish-with-acids/

The old fashioned key lime pie is a form of ceviche, or cooking with acid. The lime juice denatures the egg protiens and drops the pH to prevent spoilage. The pie actually does not need to be cooked. 

Ceviche is nothing to be afraid of, as long as the acid is given enough time to do it's thing....


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 28, 2020)

Great cook peachy! I love ceviche and we make it fairly often at the fishing camp with fresh fish. That bacon had to kick it up a notch! Nice creativity....props for that! Like!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 28, 2020)

All the great ingredients! I love Ceviche with Scallops...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 29, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Great cook peachy! I love ceviche and we make it fairly often at the fishing camp with fresh fish. That bacon had to kick it up a notch! Nice creativity....props for that! Like!


Thanks indaswamp


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 29, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> All the great ingredients! I love Ceviche with Scallops...JJ


Thanks JJ. Was thinking of trying scallops in my next bath of ceviche


----------



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2020)

Jeez Peachy, there's nothing left for me to say about this...  Triple Crown !!!!!  AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 29, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Jeez Peachy, there's nothing left for me to say about this...  Triple Crown !!!!!  AWESOME !!!!!


Thanks for the flowers Dave. Thought we might be eating cereal last night but got home to my youngest daughter making hamburger gravy and garlic red skinned mashed potatoes. I chopped up some leftover brisket to add to gravy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 29, 2020)

Wow, what a meal!
I have never smoked avocado, but will definitely give it a try!
Everything Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## pi guy (Jul 31, 2020)

At first look I was like "ceviche? No way!"  But once you started talking grilling the shrimp I was cool.  And from there I was wow'd!  Love the use of meat to flavor the grates, and for strategically placing them above the others stuff to drip on down over them.  End product looks fantastic!!  Thanks for sharing and congrats!!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow, what a meal!
> I have never smoked avocado, but will definitely give it a try!
> Everything Looks delicious!
> Al


Thanks Al. It’s definitely worth it.  Spay a little lime juice on it first to help it maintain color. I also put some of my wife friendly rub on it (wife has food allergies) it’s basically Italian season with salt, onion and garlic powder.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

pi guy said:


> At first look I was like "ceviche? No way!"  But once you started talking grilling the shrimp I was cool.  And from there I was wow'd!  Love the use of meat to flavor the grates, and for strategically placing them above the others stuff to drip on down over them.  End product looks fantastic!!  Thanks for sharing and congrats!!


Thanks PI. Burger and bacon grease on the veggies definitely makes them extra flavorful


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2020)

Damn dude, you've been rocking it like mad, strong work!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 1, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Damn dude, you've been rocking it like mad, strong work!


Thanks chili, it’s a tough job but someone has to do it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

Geeze peachey you may have to change your tag name to Secretariat. I think your the first triple crown winner. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 2, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Geeze peachey you may have to change your tag name to Secretariat. I think your the first triple crown winner.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Hahahahaha 
Thanks gmc


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks amazing!


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 15, 2020)

Smkryng said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice job Peachy, it all looks good.

LIKE!

John


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 16, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Dropped my brother and his family off Sunday morning early at the airport to head back to Equador. Decided I would try to make a dish we enjoyed with them when we visited Equador awhile back. Hopefully they will stay safe there. Did some research on ceviche and a good friend @bmudd14474 shared his recipe. I figured I would give it a Peachey twist.
> Typical ceviche is raw fish cured in lime juice but wasn’t sure about that so used cooked shrimp. Soaked them in lime and lemon juice with some minced garlic. Decided I would grill a few and leave a few plain.
> 
> Here’s what I’m headed to the smoker with.
> ...


Think you brought grillin to a new level. Been getting into Latin cooking my self.  Bought a Rick Bayless cook book. He's been cooking Mexican food for over 40 years. Alot of tradition styles and modern variations.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 16, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Peachy, it all looks good.
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 16, 2020)

rocfish13 said:


> Think you brought grillin to a new level. Been getting into Latin cooking my self.  Bought a Rick Bayless cook book. He's been cooking Mexican food for over 40 years. Alot of tradition styles and modern variations.


Thanks for the compliments. Post your cooks I would love to see them.


----------

